# FreeBSD on a satellite receiver



## balanga (Dec 27, 2016)

Does FreeBSD have any support for DVB-S2? I'm not sure what CPU is normally used in STBs, but I believe Amlogic S905 is common. Would I be able to install FreeBSD on such a box?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2016)

balanga said:


> Would I be able to install FreeBSD on such a box?


Assume you can't. Even if the CPU is supported there's usually a bunch of peripheral chips that aren't.


----------

